# Day out in London



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

10 points to the first person that guesses the camera (exif 'aint gonna help you here....)

It was worth going old school for the day!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work as always G, last 2 shots are my favourites:thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Kodak Brownie:lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I've got the camera in the first photo sitting in my cupboard there good photos nice to see black and white for a change


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Got to admit I prefer B&W and sepia photos to colour, especially moody landscapes and portraits.shame I can take a photo for toffee but I suppose it does help having a decent camera set up:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Got to admit I prefer B&W and sepia photos to colour, especially moody landscapes and portraits.shame I can take a photo for toffee but I suppose it does help having a decent camera set up:thumb:


Yeah it was a decent set up, all told the camera / lens combo is worth about £35 and add another £3 to that for the XP2 then you're away!!!

It was actually taken with a Pentax ME SE, not the "super" thats in the pics, Bryan shot with that in colour I think.

The proof is here:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shots dubbers!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

iPhone with a nifty app ? 

I may be right, or i may have just really offended you  one or the other :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

James B said:


> iPhone with a nifty app ?
> 
> I may be right, or i may have just really offended you  one or the other :lol:


Could be now there's a neat idea!!!

Nah its an old film camera with XP2 B+W film in it, total value about £35 !! The film strip above was what I got out of the camera before running it through the scanner, you can see the shot of Bryan drinking in it!!!:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice shots and as you say old skool can sometimes be the better option


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Really like these mate, something different :thumb:


----------

